# taxidermy



## FishHawk22 (Aug 2, 2007)

Can you guys recommend anyone that does fish around the lowell or rockford area? 

Thanks, Hawk


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

If you scroll down, there is a taxidermy forum on this website. You'll probably get some help there. Good luck.


----------

